# Moving piece of music.



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

This is owdoggy's fault!!!

What piece of music moves you the most?

For me it is Intermezzo from Cavalria Rusticana by Mascagni.
I was in Harrods one day drooling over the clothes and they were piping this music. I couldn't stop the tears that followed:Cry::Cry:. Did I get some looks and I didn't have my sun glasses with me. What a ninny I felt!!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stargazer by Rainbow!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

theres so many pieces of muysic/songs etc that seem to move me form time to time, its difficult to pin point any one thing!! I heard on the radio the other day, "here I go again" by White Snake whichgave me a lump in my throat and made me stop the car. It brought back vivid memories of my first divorce and the pain and anguish!!

Music is really the closest you can get to tangible emotion isnt it!!

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> theres so many pieces of muysic/songs etc that seem to move me form time to time, its difficult to pin point any one thing!! I heard on the radio the other day, "here I go again" by White Snake whichgave me a lump in my throat and made me stop the car. It brought back vivid memories of my first divorce and the pain and anguish!!
> 
> Music is really the closest you can get to tangible emotion isnt it!!
> 
> Jo xx


I totally agree with you Jo. I also had to stop the car once as I was listening to Islands in the Stream by Dolly Parton!!!!!!????? What was that all about!?!?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> I totally agree with you Jo. I also had to stop the car once as I was listening to Islands in the Stream by Dolly Parton!!!!!!????? What was that all about!?!?



Now that is a problem!! AAAGGHH!!! Funnily enough, I occasionally sing in a band back in the UK and when I went back the other week the band asked me to sing with them, The function they were singing for had a request for that song!!!!! We practiced it, but not enough time to learn it..... phew!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Chica said:


> This is owdoggy's fault!!!
> 
> What piece of music moves you the most?
> 
> ...


Stationary Traveller by Camel
It's a hard thing for this geordie to admit but because of what it reminds me of and also the beauty of Andy Latimer's guitar solo there will be tears









Doggy


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Lovely, owdoggy. I can just imagine you sitting, coffee in hand, watching the sun come up over the mountains, listening to that piece of music..:Cry:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Dancing Queen - Abba 

Eagle - Abba

Dapple Rose - Slade 

Nessum Dorma - 3 Tenors/Pavarotti 

Eternal Father - Hymn 

Without You - Neilson (reminds me of when we were beaten 6-1 at Northampton on Easter Monday)

Theme from Mahogany - Diana Ross 

Sailing - Rod Stewart (A very sad time in my life)

Theme from Bodyguard - Whitney Houston 

I will survive - Gloria Gaynor (It was the music "on hold" with Telefónica) 

Vivaldi - 4 Seasons 

I am not really keen on music but these will always make me stop and think 

(Oh and, of course, anything by Los Lunnis!)


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

A great selection there Steve! I don't listen to much these days neither but I really liked Operacion Triumfo a couple of years back and the spanish put on a much better show IMHO than the UK version. The CD has some lovely spanish and english songs on it and I was so disappointed when Saray didn't win. :sad:. She has such a beautiful rich voice.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

OMG - how could I forget 

American Pie - Don McLean 

Chica, I could add a lot of Spanish music but I really only have it as background. My favourite "Spanish" singer is in fact Mexican - Julieta Venegas ** Most Spanish soings seem to have "corazón" in at least once! 

Dont't get me going about Rodolfo Chikilicuatre or Las Ketchup - sometimes I think Spain gets what it deserves! 

** 
*ME VOY*

Porque no supiste entender a mi corazón 
lo que había en el, 
porque no tuviste el valor 
de ver quién soy. 

Porque no escuchas lo que 
está tan cerca de ti, 
sólo el ruido de afuera 
y yo, que estoy a un lado 
desaparezco para ti 

No voy a llorar y decir, 
que no merezco esto porque, 
es probable que lo merezco ***
pero no lo quiero, por eso... 

Me voy, que lástima pero adiós 
me despido de ti y 
me voy, que lástima pero adiós 
me despido de ti. 

Porque sé, que me espera algo mejor 
alguien que sepa darme amor, 
de ese que endulza la sal 
y hace que, salga el sol. 

Yo que pensé, nunca me iría de ti, 
que es amor del bueno, de toda la vida 
pero hoy entendí, que no hay 
suficiente para los dos. 

No voy a llorar y decir, 
que no merezco esto porque, 
es probable que lo merezco *** 
pero no lo quiero, por eso... 

Me voy, que lástima pero adiós 
me despido de ti y 
me voy, que lástima pero adiós 
me despido de ti. 

Me voy, que lástima pero adiós 
me despido de ti y 
me voy, que lástima pero adiós 
me despido de ti y me voy. 

Me voy, que lástima pero adiós 
me despido de ti y 
me voy, que lástima pero adiós 
me despido de ti y me voy. 

*** Gramatically incorrect? If you ever want to start an argument with two Spaniards ask them whether this is correct. It's enough to set father against son, brother against brother. I feel like Thatcher in the Miners' Strike when I ask!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Positively Dylanesque lyrics there Steve.....very profound stuff!

Most definitely music to beat your wife to!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

FAQ: The Annotated "American Pie"

I have never hit a woman in my life - sounds rather quaint and conservative nowadays doesn't it? Many things in my life I have done which I am not proud of but hitting a woman is not one of them.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> FAQ: The Annotated "American Pie"
> 
> I have never hit a woman in my life - sounds rather quaint and conservative nowadays doesn't it? Many things in my life I have done which I am not proud of but hitting a woman is not one of them.


Yes....but imagine if you saw a mad woman with an axe going to attack a small child carrying a fluffy kitten?

You couldn't just stand by in those circumstances Steve.....you'd at least have to take her from behind!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have never taken a fluffy kitten from behind! (NOR a donkey)


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Steve...I tried to translate the spanish song but I am only half decent in the present tense...lol, so I got the translater on it and it had a real problem . I am sure many songs in english would sound giberish if a foreigner tried to translate them. The same when I tried to translate in Turkish...it was difficult trying to get my head 'round it as much of it didn't make sense gramatically


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

ooooh yes. Whiter Shade of Pale!!!!! Was just finishing school and played it over and over again. The words. How could one translate them


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Chica said:


> Lovely, owdoggy. I can just imagine you sitting, coffee in hand, watching the sun come up over the mountains, listening to that piece of music..:Cry:


Only when I'm feeling a bit down

This is the choral piece I was on about. Not the same version I have but I think you'll get the idea. Imagine listening to this watching nature do her wonderous morning thing yet again.

It's in two parts on you tube but it's worth listening to both because the very last part where they sing in a major key is truly hairs up on the back of the neck beautiful.













Doggy


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Listened to it Sunday morning...lol unfortunately with one ear (have an infection). Very nice and a piece to be totally alone with. May have to download it for my other half  as he's always looking for more music :lalala:

Thanks owdoggy.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

The Bladerunner soundtrack. (Cried my eyes out when Rutger Hauer dies at the end and releases the dove)

Eva Cassidy : "Fields of Barley" and "Somewhere over the rainbow". (Played at my nan's funeral)

Carl Orff : Carmina Burana (The entire work - reminds me of a good friend sadly not with us anymore).

Vivaldi : The Four Seasons. (From a special time!!)

Tally.xx


----------



## Plym (Jul 14, 2009)

Crikey... I haven't heard of half of the tunes on this thread! 

The songs that mean the most to me are:

There is a light that never goes out (the smiths) and the spanish cover of it (Esta Luz Nunca Se Apagara)
All along the watchtower (hendrix)
Positively 4th street (Dylan)
Losing my religion/Nightswimming (REM)
Closing Time (Semisonic)
Holiday in Spain (Counting Crows)
High (Lighthouse Family)
Talk Tonight/Champagne Supernova (Oasis)
Moonlight Mile (Rolling Stones)
Karma Police (Radiohead)
Fall at your feet (Crowded House)
Time to say goodbye (Bocelli/Brightman)
All I want is you (U2)
A Design for life (Manics)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Plym said:


> Crikey... I haven't heard of half of the tunes on this thread!
> 
> The songs that mean the most to me are:
> 
> ...


I havent heard of any of your list either!!? lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Mel C: Turn to You


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Happy Talking - Captain Sensible


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> **
> *ME VOY*
> 
> Porque no supiste entender a mi corazón
> ...


No idea if its gramatically correct either and dont recognise this song at all but just reading the lyrics makes me cry.
Mind you, I cry at the drop of a hat. On the Spanish side of things, the title song in the Almodovar film, Volver, which Penelope Cruz sung, I found very moving.:Cry:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You want to cry? Try "Mar Adentro" ..... nobody on this forum would ever complain about ANYTHING ever again!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> You want to cry? Try "Mar Adentro" ..... nobody on this forum would ever complain about ANYTHING ever again!


Yes, you're right. I have heard about that film and have been too scared to see it, lest it opens the floodgates, and I flood Fuengirola! Mind you, by the sounds of it, it would probably make me feel grateful just to be able to move my arms and legs.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Yes, you're right. I have heard about that film and have been too scared to see it, lest it opens the floodgates, and I flood Fuengirola! Mind you, by the sounds of it, it would probably make me feel grateful just to be able to move my arms and legs.


....or any other part of your body! An amazing film, magnificently acted. It was one of those moments when I realised why all those hours studying Spanish were worthwhile. (I think the same when I put my Los Lunnis collection on!)

..do what I did first. Watched it on my laptop. I could always make an excuse to myself that I "must" check an email or whatever when it got too poignant!

...what was that old song, "Boys cry where no one can see them" etc?


----------

